# Juanita Carberry



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Anybody ever come across this lady at sea? She was a witness in the infamous Happy Valley murder trial, and apparently spent 17 years in the Merchant Navy.

https://www.scotsman.com/news/obitu...t-ship-steward-and-animal-inspector-1-3023624

Brian


----------



## George.GM (Feb 8, 2006)

Yes Brian
Met her a couple of times in Mombasa.
While serving in Tarbatness in '73 and Plumleaf in '83.
Very hospitable lady.


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

George.GM said:


> Yes Brian
> Met her a couple of times in Mombasa.
> While serving in Tarbatness in '73 and Plumleaf in '83.
> Very hospitable lady.


Thanks for reply, George. She would have been an interesting character to swing the lamp with, by the sound of it.

Brian


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

I've just noticed that Nina Baker posted at the time of her passing in 2013:

https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=52962

Brian


----------

